# Trying to Share a Printer but cannot be seen in workgroup



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

hi , i just reformatted my computer two days ago using driveimage. previously, i was sharing a printer over the network since i have 3 computers at home. however after the reformatting i cannot print anymore. Therefore i have reused the wizard but have had no luck. 

3 Computers...

Printers are connected to "Mom's Computer"
When i try to add a printer, network printer, browse, nothing comes up in the MSHOMe workgroup except the computer im using. I have shared the printer


THANKS in advance!

ps. i can ping the other computers, and i have a modem: di 604


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

bump?


----------



## nageshgowda.b (Mar 19, 2009)

go to start- settings - printer and fax. in ur mom's system and select printer icon and right click select share printer and make that printer as default printer.. go to ur system and open my network places select vew all group computere option open ur mom's system select printer right click select creat short cut..

open any word document go to print option in file menu select this printer in printer option.. click ok


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

when i go to network places i cant see my mom's computer after pressing view all workgroup computers...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. 


HOW would that be done???

thank you


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

how do i access "NetBios" im using windows XP


thank you


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

also i found something very weird out 
i have 3 computers in total... i decided to change my workgroup to see if it worked.. i changed it on all the computers... when i look at the workgroup on my computer i can see my "downstair computer" however i cannot see my "mom's computer. Is there somethin wrong with my mom's computer thats preventing me from connecting to it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For each computer, let's see this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## exilegod (Aug 25, 2008)

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/810938-cannot-share-printer-2.html

i did that on that thread


----------

